
Show HN: Generate an image of all your GitHub Contributions - sallar
https://github-contributions.now.sh/
======
kankroc
I thought it would create a random image based on my commit patterns...

Cool nonetheless but I'm a bit disappointed.

------
amitmerchant
Dracula looks supercool! Thanks for making this.

